# Infocus bingo 21 stuck on infocus logo



## ramesh993 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have infocus bingo 21 mobile. During the process of rooting the mobile via fastboot mode, I accidentally flashed wrong recovery.img in my mobile, so it stuck on bootloader.
Now it can't boot into normal, I need help to find infocus bingo 21 ROM , It can be official or unofficial, I don't bother about that.Anyone help me please...


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

Try reaching out to someone on XDA Forums or Android Central. It seems like you soft bricked your device.


----------

